# ASRock will uns verarschen! xD



## Cheatconsole (12. September 2014)

Schaut euch das mal an Läute^^ Ein x99 board.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jq_NnHj1a6g&feature=share

Man kann deutlich sehen das am ende das Video das Bild auf dem Monitor steht.

Finde ich witzig xD

PS. ist ja nicht böse gemeint ich mag die Typen, besonders als er die msi, asus und gigabyte da nominiert  aber trotzdem, so-was ist nicht cool wenn das Bild am ende stehen bleibt^^


----------



## Goyoma (12. September 2014)

Auf welchem Monster?!


----------



## BenRo (12. September 2014)

Ich übersetze mal: Monster = Monitor.


----------



## Goyoma (12. September 2014)

BenRo schrieb:


> Ich übersetze mal: Monster = Monitor.



Okay 

Aber ich verstehe das trotzdem noch nicht


----------



## Cheatconsole (12. September 2014)

naja auto Korrektur. Bist aber nicht sehr helle wenn du es nicht von alleine drauf kommst das da Monitor stehen müsste^^


----------



## FabianHD (12. September 2014)

Kann ja auch an der GPU liegen...

PS: Arbeite bitte mal an deiner Rechtschreibung. Das ist ja schrecklich.


----------



## keinnick (12. September 2014)

Cheatconsole schrieb:


> naja auto Korrektur. Bist aber nicht sehr helle wenn du es nicht von alleine drauf kommst das da Monitor stehen müsste^^



Ich bin scheinbar auch "nicht sehr helle", denn ich kapier gerade nicht, was Du uns eigentlich mitteilen möchtest mit diesem Thread.


----------



## Chinaquads (12. September 2014)

Cheatconsole schrieb:


> naja auto Korrektur. Bist aber nicht sehr helle wenn du es nicht von alleine drauf kommst das da Monitor stehen müsste^^



Wenn hier einer nicht helle ist... Ach lassen wir das. Asrock zeigt damit ,das ihre boards spritzwassergeschützt sind.


----------



## Finallin (12. September 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich bin scheinbar auch "nicht sehr helle", denn ich kapier gerade nicht, was Du uns eigentlich mitteilen möchtest mit diesem Thread.


 
Mach dir nichts draus, ich mussten den Text auch ein paar mal lesen um zu verstehen, was uns der Hauptschüler (schließe ich aufgrund der miserablen Rechtschreibung) mitteilen wollte.


----------



## Cheatconsole (12. September 2014)

@ keinnick da stimme ich dir zu^^
@ Chinaquads ah was echt? da bin ich von alleine nicht drauf gekommen
@ Finallin jaja Deutsche Sprache schwere Sprache aber neben den kann ich 2 weitere Sprachen.


----------



## dsdenni (12. September 2014)

Diese Netzteilkabel sind mal extrem Hässlich


----------



## beren2707 (12. September 2014)

Der Thread ist nun da, wo er angesichts der Relevanz der Inhalte und der Art der Ausführungen hingehört: RuKa. 
An dieser Stelle noch die Bitte nicht ins Persönliche abzudriften, sonst ist hier ganz schnell dicht.  

Mit den besten Grüßen,
beren2707


----------



## keinnick (12. September 2014)

Cheatconsole schrieb:


> @ keinnick da stimme ich dir zu^^


 
Ok, ich kann es auch anders ausdrücken: Vor dem Posten sollte man sich Gedanken darüber machen, wie man seinen Mitmenschen *verständlich* mitteilt, was man überhaupt rüber bringen möchte. Da sehe ich bei Dir Verbesserungspotential. Genau so wie bei Deinem Benehmen. Leuten zu unterstellen, sie seien nicht "ganz helle" ist nicht die feine Art. Vor allem wenn das Grundproblem nicht bei den Lesern sondern beim Verfasser des Beitrags liegt, der sich scheinbar nicht ausreichend artikulieren kann. 

Btw: Der Thread hier ist wohl eher ein Fall für die Rumpelkammer...


----------



## Cheatconsole (12. September 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ok, ich kann es auch anders ausdrücken: Vor dem Posten sollte man sich Gedanken darüber machen, wie man seinen Mitmenschen *verständlich* mitteilt, was man überhaupt rüber bringen möchte. Da sehe ich bei Dir Verbesserungspotential. Genau so wie bei Deinem Benehmen. Leuten zu unterstellen, sie seien nicht "ganz helle" ist nicht die feine Art. Vor allem wenn das Grundproblem nicht bei den Lesern sondern beim Verfasser des Beitrags liegt, der sich scheinbar nicht ausreichend artikulieren kann.
> 
> Btw: Der Thread hier ist wohl eher ein Fall für die Rumpelkammer...


 

Chill mal Lieber^^ war doch nicht erst gemeint xD



dsdenni schrieb:


> Diese Netzteilkabel sind mal extrem Hässlich



Ich finde sie ganz gut, kann man gut verlegen^^


----------



## derGronf (12. September 2014)

Finallin schrieb:


> Mach dir nichts draus, ich mussten den Text auch ein paar mal lesen um zu verstehen, was uns der Hauptschüler (schließe ich aufgrund der miserablen Rechtschreibung) mitteilen wollte.



Ich korrigiere: Mach dir nichts draus, ich musste (n ist falsch) den Text auch ein paar mal lesen, (bitte noch mal Schulbank drücken, damit du lernst, warum an dieser Stelle ein Komma gesetzt werden muss) um zu verstehen, was uns der Hauptschüler (schließe ich aus der miserablen Rechtschreibung (wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen)) mitteilen wollte.

derGronf


----------



## Pikus (12. September 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Diese Netzteilkabel sind mal extrem Hässlich


 
Immernoch schöner als dieser gelb-rot-schwarze Standard-Krams...


----------



## tsd560ti (12. September 2014)

Auch wenn sie rund wie Würstchen sind, bitte kein Senf/Ketchup drauf 

Ich seh allerdings nicht, das der Schwarz wird


----------

